# Lyft Express Pay - Hidden Fee?



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I was going to use Express Pay to "cash out", but it looks like Lyft may be charging a hidden $5 fee in addition to the 50 cent fee they do tell drivers about.

My earnings this week through Lyft are $388.20.
And $16 in tips (







).

So the Express Pay should be:

Earnings: $388.20
Tips: $16.00
Lyft Fee: -$77.64
Express Pay Fee: -$0.50
Total Deposit: 326.06

But Lyft says that my payout would be:

Earnings: $388.20
Tips: $16.00
Lyft Fee: -$82.64
Express Pay Fee: -$0.50
Total Deposit: 321.06

It looks like they want to tack an extra $5 onto their fee. Can anyone confirm or deny that they have been charged an extra $5 fee for using Express Pay?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I cashed out with express pay today; the fees in my daily summaries matched with the fees in the express pay receipt, except for the $0.50 charge.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Does Express Pay include tips? If so, maybe there's a tip that hadn't been processed yet?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

mine was fine $0.50 charge for the cash out.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cheerose said:


> Does Express Pay include tips? If so, maybe there's a tip that hadn't been processed yet?


Tips wouldn't affect Lyft fees, as all tips go straight to us.

Thanks for the answers; it looks like there is something else going on with my account. Maybe they're taking back a cancellation fee from last week. Could be anything I guess.

For the sake of 5 bucks I won't even ask "support" what it's about and save myself some frustration.


----------

